# Does anyone know who founded Moots and what



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

the history of the company is?
The bikes these guys build are pieces of artwork and I was just curious about the company.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Moots Primer*



cycleaddict said:


> the history of the company is?
> The bikes these guys build are pieces of artwork and I was just curious about the company.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A couple of items from the Moots News archives...

05.22.2006
Moots Cycles Celebrates 25 years of Bicycle Engineering Excellence with Anniversary Weekend

Moots Cycles is celebrating its 25th anniversary in 2006 and you're invited. On July 21st and 22nd Moots is hosting a Silver Celebration event in Steamboat Springs, CO; the birthplace and hometown of the finest titanium bicycles on the planet. Come commemorate a quarter century of cycling passion with the Moots team, Moots owners, enthusiasts and dealers in the beautiful Rocky Mountains.

In 1981, the first Moots Mountaineer rolled out the front door of Sore Saddle Cyclery in Steamboat Springs, CO. While there have been many changes and innovations within the bike industry over the past 25 years, the one thing that has remained constant at Moots is the pursuit for the ultimate ride. "Moots is committed to perfection while continually exploring new technologies and designs," said Jon Cariveau, sales manager at Moots. "Without our dedicated group of owners and dealers, Moots wouldn't have been able to respectfully establish itself within the cycling industry. The Silver Celebration Anniversary weekend is one way we can express our gratitude to those who supported us over the years."

01.31.2005
Kent Eriksen Departs Moots Cycles

Moots Cycles’ founder and long-time employee, Kent Eriksen has left Moots to pursue other interests. The Mountain Bike Hall-of-Famer is designing and manufacturing bicycle frames under his own name brand; Kent Eriksen Bikes. Kent has established his new workshop in Steamboat Springs, Colorado, adjacent to Sore Saddle Cyclery, a locale which was once home to the original Moots Cycles.

“We’re sorry to see Kent leave Moots.” said Chris Miller, president and owner of Moots. “Kent’s visions, dreams and passions for cycling are responsible for making Moots what it is today. We are very thankful for his ingenuity and dedication over the years. We wish him all the best in his new endeavors,” continued Miller.

Kent Eriksen Cycles

From the RBR Archives, an excellent photo essay of a factory tour....


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow can't get any better than this!


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

That RBR achive was really, really interesting. Thanks for the link.
Cheers, Wayne


----------

